# Big tom



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Filled my second tag this morning...... on public land bird, best turkey hunt ever for me......... got in tight on em this morning, in the bedroom tight..... been playing with these birds all week, knew they been roosting in same area..... So with the season about over i got in tighter to the roost then i normally do.......... I was at my spot at 435......... 540am, POW,POW double gobble.............. bout 10min into them hammering away, the third one that was hanging wit them started firing off bout 100yds from them two............ I'm right in the middle of a gobble fest, when two hens still on the roost start cuttin it up good, them toms went bananas........... I hear the hens fly down n then the toms............ They were just outta range, when the hens went the other way, with gobblers in tow behind........... My calling wouldn't pull the group my way............ these hens took a huge circle, sometimes out of hearing distance far...... these toms followed those hens gobbling nonstop till 8am............ that's when the hens must of ditched em........ cause two birds went to the east n one started back my way........... He took his sweet time, gobbling the whole way...... He closed the distance to 80yds when i spotted him cruising threw the timber my way............. I did a purr and shut up n he hammered his last gobble right then......... he then kept heading my way and seen the dsd hen................. He walked over, blew up full strut in her face spitting and drumming........ WHAT A SHOW!!!!! Watchd him a few mins, thats when i did a little cluck wit the mouth call............ He stuck up his head and POW................... MONSTER GOBBLER DOWN!!!!!!! 24lbs, 9in beard and 10in beard, 1 3/8in spur and 1 1/2in spur........... my best bird to date............. getting him mounted, 3/4 strut gobbling on the limb........... Ill never forget this birds gobbles in the mornings i hunted him.......... A long loud piercing bellowing gobble, that would echo over the water hole in the woods they roosted by.............. Is it next yr yet


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

That is a great bird and those spurs are amazing.Never shot one with a double beard,way to go. Should make a nice mount.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

What county u hunting in my birds hsve gone silent in the mornings here lately

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Awesome story congrats. Been dealing with them hens all year and they've got the best of me. Great to hear somebody closing the deal and on a big public land bird! Good stuff 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

that's quite a trophy. Congrats to you!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Beast of a bird . Those multi beard birds are cool as hell. I'm hoping to kill one someday .


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome bird! Better story!!! Good Job man on a fantastic bird, make sure you post pics of the mount!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

great story and congrats on a great late season bird


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Now that is they way every turkey season should come to an end! I was thinking on my way home from work today...do we really have to wait a whole year til next spring???  

Great hunt and story! 

Congratulations!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on a great tom.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys............ I miss hearing them birds firing off already in the mornings, now that season is done...................... come on next year lol


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice bird good job.


----------

